# Best/Nicest area to live in Limassol



## Chinawhite (Sep 10, 2010)

I will be visiting Limassol next week to find a place to live for me, hubby & 2 boys aged 6 & 2.
Just wanted a heads up on the nicest areas. My 6 yr old will be starting The Heritage School after the Easter break & my 2 yr old will be starting there in Sept.
Want an nice area with good access roads to the school.
Would be looking for a modern 4 bed villa or apartment.

Any suggestions?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Buy or rent? What's the budget?


----------



## Chinawhite (Sep 10, 2010)

zin said:


> Buy or rent? What's the budget?


To rent - budget is 4000 Euros. I understand from the agent that I am in contact with that I can get pretty much anything with our budget & that our requirements are more for the high end of the property market.
My concern is that the agent will just try get their commission rather give an honest opinion on the traffic & road access for the school run.

What I don't want to happen is to have a an amazing villa/apartment but have a nightmare getting the kids to & from school.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Have you asked the Heritage school for advice? I am sure that they would be only too happy to help you.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

4000 euros per month will get you pretty much anything when you consider 3 bedroom apartments go for about 700 euros per month.

Basically you should be looking at houses north of the motorway, areas such as the Greens in Yermasoyia, Agios Tihonas, Kaloyirous. All easily accessible to the motorway for a quick drive to the Heritage school which I believe is up from Polemidia roundabout now if I'm not mistaken? 



Which agent have you contacted?


----------

